# Confused with ohms law....i think



## Ziggy (8/9/16)

Hey guys
So I've been using the indestructible Atty by jaybo/wismec for a while now and i love it but i just wanted to know..
This RDA was built for the noisy cricket (I've been told) but about 3months ago i dropped it and it hasn't worked since , i then t
Decided to use my ijust 2 battery while i get cash together for a new mod
So on the noisy cricket i could build as low as .5 however on the ijust2 battery which is now a regulated mod i can build as low as .25 without it exploading in my face 
Point is does it mean that i get more power/clouds from the ijust than the noisy or is there some ohms law that says im wrong ...?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan (8/9/16)

Why could you only build to 0.5 on the noisy cricket?


----------



## zadiac (8/9/16)

Jan said:


> Why could you only build to 0.5 on the noisy cricket?



It is not advisable to build lower than that because it's a series mech mod. Very high voltage with no regulation.


----------



## Ziggy (8/9/16)

Yeah I've been told not to go any lower due to it being a series much mod

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan (8/9/16)

Ah OK. It is plain and simple a safety issue and has got nothing to do with the laws that govern electricity.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (8/9/16)

zadiac said:


> It is not advisable to build lower than that because it's a series mech mod. Very high voltage with no regulation.


Yep with two fully charged batteries in series at 0.5 ohm you’re looking at approximately 141 watts on the noisy cricket, not taking into account any resistance the mod introduces. The wattage will drop as battery voltage drops. I don’t know what 141 watts on a regulated mod feels like as I don’t vape that high but on my 50 watt regulated vs my 50 watt mech builds the mech hits way harder than my regulated mod so I would imagine 140 odd watts on a mech would probably hit like a steam train.

I dont kow much about the specs of the iJust2 battery but if its a normal 4.2 volt output battery at 0.25 ohm theres no way you are even comming close to the noisy cricket at 0.5 ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/9/16)

The Cricket will push 8.4V on a fresh set of batteries. A single battery mod will do 4.2V. Even at the same resistance, the series mod will draw more amps and might be unsafe for the battery's ratings. I=V/R, i.e. Ampere = Voltage / Resistance. Therefor, 8/0.5 = 16A while 4/0.5 = 8A and so on


----------



## Ziggy (8/9/16)

Oh okay thanks alot that makes much more sense so basically if i had a regulated mod with a .5 build and a mech mod with say a 1ohm Build id most likely get a greater vapour production from the mech?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (8/9/16)

Nope, will depend on where you set the voltage on the regulated mod. One thing to remember though is that mechs all have voltage drop, where a regulated mod will give exactly 4.2V on the 510 if set to 4.2V. Wattage = Vsquared x R.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (8/9/16)

Jan said:


> Ah OK. It is plain and simple a safety issue and has got nothing to do with the laws that govern electricity.


In there some where is a law that governs electricity. As with any mech mod the resistance of your build will be determined by the batteries constant current draw rating and the margin of safety you are comfortable using (eg. 10%, 15% or 20% of the battery’s CDR). On a mech with a fully charged single battery, 0.25 ohm comes out at 16.80 amps (no safety margin included). If your battery cannot handle that then you might have a problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ziggy (8/9/16)

Okay so this is what I've calculated my wattage to be through the I just battery


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

